# Coated or long stock coat??!!



## Kgatterer138 (May 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, new guy here. I am getting a new pup in the next few days and the breeder has narrowed it down to these two males as fitting the description as what we desired in a puppy. Now Im having a hard time deciding between the two. Our last male was a coated dog (he past about a year and a half ago at 12yrs old) and I am not really wanting a coated dog this time around. The first pics are of the puppy with a little fluffy coat and then the sable pup who is still a little fluffy haha. The 4th is a short video clip of them playing. They are just about 9 weeks old. Thanks!!!
























video


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like Jack when he was little









Jack at 6 months


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The lil black and tan guy looks like he may be a long stock and the sable guys looks like he'll be a standard stock. They're both adorable.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought the darker one, the one on the bottom in the beginning of the video, looks like he'll be a long coat, otherwise known as a coatie. I think the lighter one looks like a standard coat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This guy will have the stock coat. And he has the most wonderful expression! I'd pick him!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

1st pup (Black & red/tan) = Long Stock Coat.
2nd pup (sable) = standard stock coat.

*Cute pups!*


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

...or you could get them both...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This guy will have the stock coat. And he has the most wonderful expression! I'd pick him!


I like the look on this pup's face too. He looks interested in the world around him. But on the other hand - I want them both!


----------



## Kgatterer138 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I went back today to evaluate a little more. The fluffy black and red male wasn't to interested in interacting with me. He was content on doing his own thing. He would play for a second if I engaged it, he was also extremely vocal, always whining, barking or making some kind of noise. His ears are also coming up today. The sable male was much more playful, with me and with the other pups. If I took him away from the group he would stay with me and play or lay at my feet. He seems a litte smaller than the other male but also has a whole lot less hair! His ears havent started coming up yet at all. Im not so sure that the size of a nine week old pup is a great indicator of how big or small the pup will turn out. I was shown pictures of two males from the same breeding last year and they are both gorgeous. There was also a really cute smaller female that took to me, she may have a little bit too high of a drive me though. She definitely ruled the litter and was always on the move and inquisitive of everything. 
So tomorrow I am picking up the sable male! If he ends up being the same size as the dad (around 90lbs, the mom is a red sable 80lbs) and the dad and having his temperment I will be extremely happy!
Here is a short video of the dad playing with my son, first time meeting each other after being there ten minutes


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tell the 2 boys that's holding the pups they should support
the pups more so they're not dangling.


----------

